# flying the nest



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well the day has come........

Ann arrived to collect Reuben today for his new home so it was :wave: from his brothers and sister aswell as mum and auntie and :cry2::hurt::cry2::hurt::cry2: from me!!

I know he is going to a lovely home and will have a fantastic life but it didn't stop my bottom lip starting!! Poor Ann (i am sorry) got a lot of talking through tears from me! 

The other 3 haven't noticed just yet and have been taking my mind off Reuben.

So sorry Ann for crying at you and warning to Lynda- you may need to bring tools on saturday to remove Ted from me if you want to take him home!! 










Bye bye little Reuben, Have fun in your new home


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is in good hands but you know that already!!! I would be the same except I think I would not be strong enough to say goodbye and end with with a house full of dogs


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he is stunning! I can quite imagine how upset you are, bless you xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I can ealily see why you were sad to see him go .... Reuben is a gorgeous choccy boy!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know, it's seems so silly as i have known since day 1 he would be going but they are all so much part of the family i feel like i am missing an arm! Its a good job i have a few days to pull myself together before Ted goes!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Lola (?! - no that's your pup isn't it?) I'm crying too - not that it takes much!
Thank goodness you're keeping Lola


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh Lola (?! - no that's your pup isn't it?) I'm crying too - not that it takes much!
> Thank goodness you're keeping Lola


I know, i honestly don't know what i would have done if they were all going. Even my hubby got upset this morning and said he wished we could keep them all!! 
I'm Katie btw


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie .. I feel for you .. try to be strong your puppies are going to fabulous new homes ... almost mine ha ha ha ... 

... I know I will cry if I ever have pups and when the time comes for them to go to their forever homes .. 

Just enjoy following them on this forum Katie .. and be proud of all the love and 1:1 care you gave these lovely little pups


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh JoJo, I can just picture you saying goodbye to your pups ..... assuming any prospective buyers pass the test :laugh:


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

At least i have 3 daft puppies left to amuse me........ i have just put them back in their room (they have the biggest room in the house as a 'playroom'- laminate floor which is easy to clean and toys EVERYWHERE!) and the have a gate over the doorway so i can listen to them and they can see out. I am _supposed_ to be getting some computer work done so thought if i put them in there i wouldn't have to keep removing them from wires/slippers/the cat etc. Anyway, all went quiet.......... i went through to investigate and found Ted and Harry playing on/ around a cardboard box they have. Where is Lola?? Can't see her anywhere, start calling and hear a little squeak .... where is she? Called her again- more squeaks..... Finally found her in the upturned box!! Her brothers had overturned the box on her and sat on it!! 
I would love to say she is a girly girl and got upset but with 3 brothers and as the only girl, she came out and kicked their fluffy little bottoms!! :laugh:


:ilmc:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Katie its one of those mixed emotions times, you know that you've sent Reuben off to a lovely forever home after giving him a great start. How great though that you'll be able to follow your little mans progess on here and always have that warm feeling knowing that you were his surrogate mummy. Enjoy the time thats left with Ted and the others...has Harri gone? And loads of luck to Ann and Reuben who Im sure is very grateful x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How is Izzi ??? Is she ready for them to fly the nest ??


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ted is going saturday and Harry is leaving a week on thursday as his mummy is on her holidays that she had prebooked. At least they are spread out as i can get over one before thinking about the next going. Izzi doesn't seem too worried about it all which is a great thing- i would have felt awful if she had fretted over it too!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh yeh... so its just the pups "human" mummy thats bothered. Like you say its nice that they are spread out.. imagine if they were all going over a couple of days. You'll still have the lovely Lola


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab to know you will have Lola though .. try to be strong Katie .. Just dont look at it as goodbye to your puppies .. as you will see them grow up on here


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Ann! It's Monday! So exciting! Have you still got all of Reuben's toys lined up or are they scattered around the now untidy house? Let the games begin!! Enjoy, enjoy enjoy!!

Nacho now digs a hole and hides his toys in the garden. Be interested if any other cockapoos do this!?

Can't wait to hear the updates! Best wishes


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

S.Claire said:


> Oh Ann! It's Monday! So exciting! Have you still got all of Reuben's toys lined up or are they scattered around the now untidy house? Let the games begin!! Enjoy, enjoy enjoy!!
> 
> Nacho now digs a hole and hides his toys in the garden. Be interested if any other cockapoos do this!?
> 
> Can't wait to hear the updates! Best wishes


lol wispa still hides her toys under the bushes and my pillow, then comes in after digging them back up all covered in mud!!  she is almost 2 so i think she will always do it. lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Katie, Reuben is beautiful. You should rightly be very proud of your Lola.

I'd be the same if I had to let my puppies go.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

*more tears!*

Today was Ted's turn to go to his new home. 

The house is already so quiet with just 2 puppies left 

Me and Ted had a little chat this morning and i told him all about his new home and his 2 new doggy friends, i also warned him that if he did the same to his new cat as he does to mine there may be trouble!! (Fin lays on the floor with puppies sat on him licking him!)

There, of course was tears but i feel a little less sad as i will see him regularly as his new home is about a mile down the road and he will be in to see me for his worming etc at work  Also, him and Lola are booked on the same training classes through work (bring it on Lynda!!)

All the same, we will miss him here- he is a lovely boy who loves everyone,food, most of all his bed (as shown below!) and, like me can't figure out why mornings have to arrive so early in the day!!

See you soon little Teddy bear x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Ted really is scrummy! Look at him in that tower of beds! Lol.
Enjoy your forever home Ted. 

A strong cup of something for you Katie ....... another success. Well done!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh dear, what with my cold, Obi, Picnic and your babies leaving, I have a very damp face :cry2:
Ted is sooo sweet, how lovely that you will see him growing up and beyond, and will see Reuben here. Is it Henry who's still to go?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh dear, what with my cold, Obi, Picnic and your babies leaving, I have a very damp face :cry2:
> Ted is sooo sweet, how lovely that you will see him growing up and beyond, and will see Reuben here. Is it Henry who's still to go?


Little Harry is the last to go- his mum is back from her holidays on weds night so he will be going first thing thurs morning  i don't know what i will do without them, Lola is going to be sick to death of me following her about for my puppy fix!!!!



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh Ted really is scrummy! Look at him in that tower of beds! Lol.
> Enjoy your forever home Ted.
> 
> A strong cup of something for you Katie ....... another success. Well done!
> ...


Thankyou Karen, i've already cracked open the chocolate!!

Bless Ted, always one to find a comfy spot to sleep!!
I have just had a picture sent of him on his scent blanket in his new kitchen, apparently he is being a brave boy!


----------

